# size bekliyor



## Şafak

Herkese merhaba,

İnternetten bu cümleyi okudum. Bildiğim kadarıyla 'size' yerine 'sizi' yazılmalıydı, değil mi? Şimdiden teşekkürler

'Cape Town istediğiniz her şeyi verebilir: sıcak yaz mevsiminden sonra, okyanustan esen ferahlatıcı sonbahar rüzgarları, doğa harikası Masa Dağı, parlar ışıklar saçan gökdelenler, limandaki lüks oteller, her çeşit deniz ürününün bulunduğu ucuz ve kaletli restornlar, sanat galerileri ve daha birçok güzellikler *size bekliyor.*'

Ne dersiniz?


----------



## drowsykush

Google'da arattığım zaman bunun gibi birçok yazım gördüm.

"12 taksit imkanı _size bekliyor_."
"Doğa da tatil _size bekliyor_."
"Teslim etme noktalarında _size bekliyor_" gibi, bildik siteler dahi böyle kullanmış. Yazım hatası mı emin değilim, böyle kullanımına ben pek rastlamadım çünkü genellikle Türkçede sizin de dediğiniz gibi "sizi" şeklinde kullanılıyor.


----------



## spiraxo

Şafak said:


> Bildiğim kadarıyla 'size' yerine 'sizi' yazılmalıydı, değil mi?


-İ beklemek


----------



## Rallino

Just to add to the other answers;

There is only one context where you can use "size bekliyor", and that's when "size" means "sizin ev(iniz)e". 

For example you can say: "Bize de bekleriz" = we're inviting you to visit our home. 

Of course in the context that Şafak has provided, size makes no sense.


----------



## drowsykush

Yazdığım örnekler dışında özellikle Twitter’da da birtakım büyük şirketlerin bu şekilde “size bekliyor” yazması açıkçası bana abes geliyor. Koskoca firmalar nasıl oluyor da buna dikkat etmiyor anlam veremiyorum. İnsan ister istemez bunlar yüzünden bilgisini sorguluyor acaba böyle bir şey var mı diye.


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> Just to add to the other answers;
> 
> There is only one context where you can use "size bekliyor", and that's when "size" means "sizin ev(iniz)e".
> 
> For example you can say: "Bize de bekleriz" = we're inviting you to visit our home.
> 
> Of course in the context that Şafak has provided, size makes no sense.


Ruşça'da aynı şeyimiz var.

Cevaplarınız için çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## spiraxo

Rallino said:


> There is only one context where you can use "size bekliyor", and that's when "size" means "sizin ev(iniz)e".
> For example you can say: "Bize de bekleriz" = we're inviting you to visit our home.



It only works provided that the house belongs to the person who invites. Otherwise it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rallino

You're right. That's a good catch.


----------



## Meraklı

Kesinlikle yanlış. Cümlenin bağlamı içinde bu kelime datif hâlide değil akkuzatif hâlde olmalıydı.


----------

